# Grandinroad 50% Off Halloween Favorites



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Just got an email from them that from now until Friday from noon to midnight they will have certain items for 50% off. Hope this helps some of you since some items seem a bit overprice.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got that same e-mail. Decided to order the Animated Reaching Hand for 50% off: http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-reaching-hand/26916

Will definitely check back to see what's discounted tomorrow and Friday, too.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I got the clown skeleton and the groundbreaker for $69.00, not bad at all!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just got that same e-mail. Decided to order the Animated Reaching Hand for 50% off: http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-reaching-hand/26916
> 
> Will definitely check back to see what's discounted tomorrow and Friday, too.


I'm pretty sure that Walmart had that same prop last year for $10. Course Walmart hasn't put out anything that interests me that I've seen so far this year.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm pretty sure that Walmart had that same prop last year for $10.


They probably did. Think there were a few places that sold it.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

How do you know what's 50%off?


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

This link should take you straight to the items
http://www.grandinroad.com/webapp/w...toreId=11103&rememberMe=false&catalogId=11103


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

That clown skelly sure looks a lot like a Walgreens skelly.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I want this so bad, I hope she goes on sale too:

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...374015?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=3


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

midnightterror thanks for posting! 
sookie I want her too!!! I'm hoping she goes one sale!!!


----------



## ckoshka (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh man, I didn't need to see this  How can I resist? I got 2 sets of the flickering flame lights and the animated dancing ghost


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> That clown skelly sure looks a lot like a Walgreens skelly.


I'm not sold on the clown skellie. I like it, but I don't have an circus theme. Plus the whole carnival theme creeps me out.


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting! I'm debating getting the 6' spider for $27.50 with shipping...


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a current free shipping code for GR? I know it can't be used for these 50% off items, but I'm after something else. Usually they put postcards with free shipping codes in or on boxes they ship out. So if anyone ordered something after Sept 1, you might have gotten the newest code in your package. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Before ya spend your budget on this place you might want to find out what kind of people are running this place...

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/08/grandin-theft.html


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

That's not grandin road who is ripping off the original creator of that faceless specter prop. Some other distributor has ripped off the design. That ripoff is being sold at all the major retailers online. 

Boo on grandin road for not letting me combine my free shipping for signing up to their email list with their 50% off promotion


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not aware of any seller that allows you to combine discounts on a purchase.

Not that I really have any more budget left to spend but I missed out on seeing what items were on sale for Thursday. Also guessing the Midnight cutoff for daily sales items is not based on Pacific Time? Anyone provide a recap of Thursday's items? I did get a chance to see Wednesdays. Thanks.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm not aware of any seller that allows you to combine discounts on a purchase.
> 
> Not that I really have any more budget left to spend but I missed out on seeing what items were on sale for Thursday. Also guessing the Midnight cutoff for daily sales items is not based on Pacific Time? Anyone provide a recap of Thursday's items? I did get a chance to see Wednesdays. Thanks.


Had scrolled through them rather quickly and, as best I can recall, some of Thursday's discounted items were:

Gitana the Gypsy
Flying Demon
Medusa Bust (I think)
Battery-operated Jack-o-Lantern
Swamp Spider
Hanging Bag of Rats with Sound
Dropping Spider (May be mis-remembering this one. I know I watched its video yesterday though.)
Set of 2 Poseable Spiders
Spider Larva Balls
Gutter Hanging Ghost

Can't remember what else. Sorry.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Today's deals include bubble foggers. This is the cheapest you're going to find them before the 50% off sales at the end of the month.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Saruman for the recap of Thursday. 

Probably of everything on Friday's list, I would consider the bubble fogger but they start off higher than stores in my area and then with shipping to add, just don't think it's that great of a deal. I like the look of the willow tree but it's only 3-1/2 feet tall. i guess taller than my bobble head butler from CVS who I consider a little person in my haunt theme. I have a number of trees I bought from Joann's Fabrics a few years ago that are 5 feet so while the branches look nice on GR's these would be too small for my purposes. Those black candlestick candles are nice but not something that I need. 

Wasn't Vincent on sale the first day along with a female prop?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Saruman for the recap of Thursday.
> 
> Probably of everything on Friday's list, I would consider the bubble fogger but they start off higher than stores in my area and then with shipping to add, just don't think it's that great of a deal. I like the look of the willow tree but it's only 3-1/2 feet tall. i guess taller than my bobble head butler from CVS who I consider a little person in my haunt theme. I have a number of trees I bought from Joann's Fabrics a few years ago that are 5 feet so while the branches look nice on GR's these would be too small for my purposes. Those black candlestick candles are nice but not something that I need.
> 
> Wasn't Vincent on sale the first day along with a female prop?


I noticed that about the willow tree too. Last year, they offered a 5' version too. Trying to figure out if the 50% off deal applied only to the shorter version, or whether GR has sold out of the larger one for the season already or perhaps been discontinued?

The Vincent-and-Serena 50% off deal was a separate special, I think, having occurred several days before this 3-day event started.


----------



## Here2scareU (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the 50% sale at grandinroad! Just picked up a couple more items!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

No but they are selling the couple. They also threatened to sue the creator if he didn't remove the post regarding it from his blog. Grandin Road may not make them but are carrying them even though they know they are blatant rip offs of a professional sculptors work.


----------

